# Holey rock weight



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all I wanted to start getting holey rock for my 55 gallon. I remember see a post to calculate the weight in your tank because I am curious as to what the tank bottom can handle with having sand and now wanting holey rock or if anyone knows a safe number that would be great as well


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Several points might be worth keeping in mind. One is that holey rocks will vary a lot in weight. To me the best holey rocks are the ones with the largest holes. That makes them weight a lot less than the ones with small holes. So weight vs space used will vary. Second point might be more important. I think you can just about put all the weight you want in a tank without worry. Just don't drop it!


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

thx.. I will keep that in mind about the larger holes


----------



## Foti (Nov 14, 2011)

Tanks are stronger than you think.
Weight of rock should not be a concern as long as the following are in place.

1) Egg Crate on the bottom of your tank to ensure even distribution of weight. I've heard some people also use dense styrafoam with success. Dont put the rocks directly on glass or on top of substrate.
2) A very sturdy stand and solid flooring.

If you have the above in place you could probably fill the tank with nothing but rocks right to the top without worry. The bottom will be fine.
Just make sure your rock formations are stable and avoid leaning any rocks against the back/side pieces of glass. You don't want to create any pressure points against the glass.

Happy decorating.!!!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Foti said:


> 1) Egg Crate on the bottom of your tank to ensure even distribution of weight. I've heard some people also use dense styrafoam with success. Dont put the rocks directly on glass or on top of substrate.


There is no need for eggcrate. The tank will be able to withstand the weight. The only advantage is that is stops scratches from occurring.
*
JohanniMan*, you'll be just fine placing the holey rock on the glass and then dumping in your substrate. However, if you're concerned about scratches, place a thin layer of sand under the rocks. Keep in mind that cichlids are diggers, so make sure your rocks a stable.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Agree with dannigirl... Egg crate mot needed. Only handy for dropping rocks in half filled aquariums or to avoid scratches. As for weight, you could stack rocks well above the height of the tank and it still wont break...


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I have pretty large heavy Holey rocks in my tank and I did used egg crate in the bottom. I though it will just be one less thing I should worry about.
And for me is working fine.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------

